

What the Nature Neuroscience Acupuncture Study Shows - tokenadult
http://scienceblogs.com/insolence/2010/06/when_what_an_acupuncture_study_shows_is.php

======
lhorie
What a crappy article. He just nitpicks on the press release to push his
atheist agenda. He repeatedly talks about meridians, which aren't even
mentioned in the actual paper:

[http://www.nature.com/neuro/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nn.25...](http://www.nature.com/neuro/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nn.2562.html#ref4)

This quote is actually kinda funny:

"What really bugs me about this article, though, is that it's cool science.
These guys have found something interesting that may even have a potential
clinical application. For instance, local injection of A1 receptor agonists
works the same as the "acupuncture.""

Right, because injections are totally better than poking your skin with
needles or acupressure or shiatsu or what have you. The problem with that
mentality is that it assumes adenosine is the only chemical at work, and that
the more of it, the merrier (or worse, that, a standardized dose approved by
the FDA is necessarily better than what each person's own body will produce
naturally).

